# just got done primering my car(pics)



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

done with the 1st and 2nd coat. now im gonna go buy some wetsand paper and go over it ,then one last coat. then do i go over it again with the wetsand paper? and what grit should i get?400?

well here are the pics..
i think i did pretty good for my first time,but the truck top and the roof killed!!!..doesnt look too good but i think after i wetsand it and put on another coat it should look fine

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car30.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car28.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car27.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car26.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car25.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car23.jpg


btw..i used 13 10oz cans!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

good job :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

any why are you doing this?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Did you not take of any of your emblems, lights, or door handles? I think your suppose to to get at it all...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> Did you not take of any of your emblems, lights, or door handles? I think your suppose to to get at it all...


not necessarily.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if you want to get a good finish, first spray your car with water to check for imperfections. Then if you want a super smooth finish which is good for keeping the car from catching debris on your paint, (trust me, I know about primered cars) stary wetsanding your car, working your way from 440 grit, all the way to 2000


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

2000 will make it glossy. use 400 first and then 600 (no more than 600, 2000 is for wet sanding finished clear coat) 

also, the cans you are using suck......you need to spend a few more $$ and use duplicolor with the fan nozzle. right now you are using the cans with the normal "O" spray......the duplicolor has a blue tip and it comes out in a "I" pattern. its also much nicer to use because the tip is not as hard to press down and your hand wont cramp up. right now you can really see the "grain" of the gain, find the body lines and work with them and always go in straight lines..........never go random....

one more tip. get some warm water and place the cans of paint in it, the paint will pressurize and come out much finer and will mist much better. NEVER USE *COLD* PAINT it will glob.

ok,i found little images of what im talking about
here is the "cone" style spray 
this is the "fan" style spray 
^you want that one. it dosent spray a + pattern, but it sprays like I but you can turn it vertical or horizontal.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm, I think I'll let a professional do mine. That way I can bitch at him if he f'ed anything up.


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

so is it ok to switch primer brands? thats one reason i picked this brand,because they had alot in stock.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

primer is primer, i trust only duplicolor and krylon though for quality. but yes you can switch.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I was assuming he wanted a glossy end result, thats why I said up to 200 grit but yes that is mostly for getting out minor imperfections in clear coats. IMO, if you switch I would block sand most of the old primer off and start over if you are looking for the best results. I was thinking about a dark black primer finish sanded down with 2000 grit wetsand, like the SCC WRX if you know what car im refering to.........I wonder if that would look any good on my car????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sooooooo. how much did u spend total? i bet for the money u spend, u couldve got it spray painted with REAL automotive primer...and no, primer is not primer, there are different types of primer.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> sooooooo. how much did u spend total? i bet for the money u spend, u couldve got it spray painted with REAL automotive primer...and no, primer is not primer, there are different types of primer.


this is very true, theres a few different kinds. the only two i know are: etching primer, normal primer, and the thick primer to cover up shady plastic work


----------

